# Help with nose bands!



## emiliaa (10 September 2018)

Hi &#128075; 
So I will be doing a working hunter this saturday but need a nose band but cant find a hunter one anywhere that doesnt go all the way around (sorry dont know what its called) I am trying to find one with straps like this as bridle already has nose band straps in it https://www.rideawaystore.com/en-UK/Collegiate-Mono-Crown-Cavesson-Noseband/r5057908.htm?colour=Brown&sku=432402&productid=126996&utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=Shopping%20API&_$ja=tsid:%7Ccid:912113642%7Cagid:54129959028%7Ctidla-416730632548%7Ccrid:216586548402%7Cnw:g%7Crnd:14535889099931847500%7Cdvc:m%7Cadp:1o11&gclid=CjwKCAjwrNjcBRA3EiwAIIOvq7RAzN684B73Cz4D2axTH-Ztoqcdb-zzX_los4dNLcTIWHxV403x_RoCeS8QAvD_BwE cant find a hunter one anywhere tho?? If anyone knows of any like this but with a wide noseband please tell me as I would really appreciate it! Thanks X


----------



## Leo Walker (10 September 2018)

I've got one. Its hunter style but I think its padded not completely flat as I couldnt find a totally flat one either. Its for sale if you need one as I doubt I will use it again now. All my tack is black.


----------



## emiliaa (10 September 2018)

I would definitely be interested, what size is it? X


----------



## HorsesRule2009 (17 September 2018)

I can't get the link to work but is this what your looking for?

https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/FSS-Tradit...ee:m:mgQawz_JZQ8FIsJj7x02LFQ&var=423635191421


----------

